# Air ride Wobble?



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

So I installed Airlift V2 Slam kit on my 09 CC a little over a month ago. Everything was fine, ride was great. But now it has developed an annoying wobble only felt at slow speeds (rush hour traffic, 10-20 mph) the car rocks back and forth as if i had a bent wheel or something, really annoying. 

All tires are new, mounted and balanced with no bumps or anything and alignment has been done. wheels have no bends. I put the car on jacks stands, spinned all 4 wheels and they spin straight with no noticeable irregularities.

Has anyone experienced this? What could be causing it? Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Are you driving at your aligned height?


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Are you driving at your aligned height?


yep, still wobbles.. less, but still there. I'm thinking i'm going to run the calibration again. Maybe having it up on jack stands, or taking the wheels off did something to the bags ability to maintain the set pressure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Did you actually get an alignment? Have checked the suspension to make sure everything is tight?


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Did you actually get an alignment? Have checked the suspension to make sure everything is tight?


Yup i did really get an alignment, but not immediately after install, probably 3 weeks later once the new tires came in. Had the tires mounted and alignment done at the same shop. I will recheck the whole suspension before my 13 hour drive to Sowo though.. regardless of wobble or not.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I believe I am experiencing the same thing from what you are describing. Very similar speeds, slightly higher too. It's almost like you have a bent wheel. I've had it for a while now and noticed it didn't matter what wheels I was on either - stock 18's with 235/45 rubber or summer 20's with 235/30 rubber I noticed it was still there.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm running the same wheels I was when i was on coils. Staggered 19x8.5 with 225/35 in the front and 19x9.5 rear with 235/35 rear, slight stretch. But no wobble on coils


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

axles?


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe axle binding? Are you riding quite low?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

DaBz1981 said:


> yep, still wobbles.. less, but still there. I'm thinking i'm going to run the calibration again. Maybe having it up on jack stands, or taking the wheels off did something to the bags ability to maintain the set pressure.


Are you driving at the aligned HEIGHT, or PRESSURE? They can actually differ enough to make a difference depending on how the car was calibrated and what height it was actually aligned at.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

Piso said:


> Maybe axle binding? Are you riding quite low?


Hmm doubt it. Axles seem fine, but i'll admit i have not looked at them while the car is on jacks and i spin the wheels.. i will do this. I also notched my frame to avoid damaging them while i'm aired out, and even before i was notched i never aired out all the way in the front. I ride hired on bags than when i was on coils.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Are you driving at the aligned HEIGHT, or PRESSURE? They can actually differ enough to make a difference depending on how the car was calibrated and what height it was actually aligned at.


good point, i'm riding at aligned pressure. I did not measure my riding height before I aligned, now I wish i did.............


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

what pressure? f/r?

edit :



nater said:


> Officially finished up and got it off jack stands last night. Went to drive, horrible binding and vibration. Thinking possible bad axle or I didn't install trq converter correctly.
> After thinking thru my processes and what I could've done wrong I could only guess axle.
> Put car back up on stands and "drove" it.
> Here's what I found:
> ...


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> what pressure? f/r?
> 
> edit :


Thanks for the video man now I know exactly what to look for, ironically I have the same engine in my CC (3.6 VR). Front pressure is at 75 psi. I'd be SOOOO pissed if it's the axle though... but relieved it's not the air ride. Can't win either way lol.


----------

